# blacked out google search widget



## dd0yl3 (Sep 4, 2011)

I downloaded a honeycomb theme for my tbolt that had a black Google search widget in the pics. When I applied the theme the original search widget is there. So does anyone have or know where I can get a blacked out Google search widget for cm7?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure how up to date it is but try this...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1215331

Good luck. Also try searching Google for "Inverted Google Apps" if that isn't what you're looking for.


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

That's the most recent version until they update for ICS.....

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------

